# To mix or not to mix with betta...



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Wondering if you could put a betta and a few Monotetrus Travancoricus and some Boraras Brigittae in the same tank without having problems.
Anyone care to comment?
Thanks!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

If I am not mistaken Monotetrus Travancoricus is the scientific name of dwarf puffer if that is correct then no puffers will eat bettas or pick on them until they die.
The Mosquito Rasbora could become a snack for the betta but that depends on the betta some are ok with other fish and some are not.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah it seems the dwarf puffer is one little evil creature.
The rasboras... i wanted to put them in the shrimp tank but i heard of a few cases where they simply destriyed the baby shrimps so i gave up on that idea now it seems that betta might snack on them so i'll have to either forget about them or make another nano...
And i do think another nano will be made... Hard to keep my hands away from fish it seems even if i did give up on the 92G tank...


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL Yes I understand the urge for more tanks. There is what looks like a 30 gallon at a store that sells odds and ends here for sale for $79.00 it has the tank, the hood, the stand, filter, a few decorations and some gravel and I had to force myself the other day to not get it because I really don't have the extra money right now. LOL It does not help that I have an extra room since we moved that is just begging to be filled with fish tanks. LOL


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

GO buy, you must! 
I was thinking of moving my betta into this:
https://sklep.aquael.pl/webapp/wcs/...ctId=33655&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=10512
There is a 8 gallon version to, it's like 30/30/35 (measured in cm) and it has a full kit from light to heater to filter.
And also setting up a... well something similar for the rasbora and maybe... perhaps another for some microrasbora galaxy... maybe...


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Trust me I would if I could.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

I say no do not get the tank. If you do not have the space for them. I have a friend that has so many tanks in a small bedroom. I'm talking wall to wall. 1 tank is 275 gal on one whole wall. She complains that she has tank maintenance that last about 1 whole week. She also has a 75 gal. tank outside in a storage shed and a big outdoor pond to maintain. I can not imagine having to do tanks for 1 whole week. I have 6 tanks. 1- 55 gal, 1 -20 gal, 1 -10 gal, 1- 6 gal, 1- 3 gal. QT tank of 3 gal.

When I see new fish I really want I rehome the ones that I do not want to keep anymore on craigslist or take them to a local fish store for credit. If I did not do this I would have wall to wall tanks and to much water changes and tank chores that I would not like. I tell my friend that she should down size on some of her small tanks and just keep the kind of fish she really likes.The hobby of fish keeping will be more enjoyable for her. Oh I forgot to tell you we both belong to a Tropical fish club so every month they have mini auctions and it you are not careful you end up bringing to much fish home with nowhere to put them. When it becomes a pain to maintain then that's when you need to rethink your fish stock or down in tanks. Just thought I would share this.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes I agree if you don't have room don't get more but my problem is we bought a place that has an extra bedroom that is sitting empty and it would make a great place for me to more tanks. LOL I have several tanks to which are in my signature but I enjoy the weekly maintence on them it relaxes me. LOL


----------

